

Apple Music is just $2 per month in India–80% cheaper than the US - nyodeneD
http://qz.com/442296/apple-music-is-just-2-per-month-in-india-80-cheaper-than-the-us/

======
jangid
The author says Apple did not reduce iPhone prices in the Asian countries but
it is reducing Apple Music price.

My view is - one is a product and the later is a service.

There is an upfront cost in service and running cost depends on the people
hired to support the customers and some infrastructure maintenance. Most
probably the resources hired to sort and classify Indian music are paid a
fraction of the salaries of their US counterparts.

On the other hand, manufacturing cost doesn't change with the customer
geography.

